# Can you change game ports?



## woppy790 (Nov 19, 2008)

My college has blocked almost ALL the ports games but warcraft 3 works fine and it uses 6112. i was wondering if anyone knows if its possible to change the ports otehr games use like Steam/counterstrike or for free mmorpg's like Solstice. Is ther like a software that can change the port games use or is ther any way i can change it, thanks


----------



## wiley8425 (Nov 11, 2007)

woppy790 said:


> My college has blocked almost ALL the ports games but warcraft 3 works fine and it uses 6112. i was wondering if anyone knows if its possible to change the ports otehr games use like Steam/counterstrike or for free mmorpg's like Solstice. Is ther like a software that can change the port games use or is ther any way i can change it, thanks


It depends on the game. Some will allow you to change the port via settings in the game itself. Others like WoW, (AFAIK) require specific ports to be open.


----------



## woppy790 (Nov 19, 2008)

i can change the ports for games that have it in the option but i was wondering if u can change the port for games that dont have that option ingame. Is ther some registry thing i can change or something? like can i change the port steam connects through


----------



## wiley8425 (Nov 11, 2007)

woppy790 said:


> i can change the ports for games that have it in the option but i was wondering if u can change the port for games that dont have that option ingame. Is ther some registry thing i can change or something? like can i change the port steam connects through


Not that I know of. Sorry.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

woppy790 said:


> My college has blocked almost ALL the ports games...


There is a reason for that. If you want to play your games, you will need to speak to your network administrator for the school. If they won't change their policy, then there's nothing we can do to circumvent the network policies.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

One game, Need For Speed Hot Pursuit 2, lets you change the ports, but there can be repercussions from doing so.


----------

